# Electrician apprenticeship



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


I'm bumping this up for you. I'm certain there are guys here that can answer your questions. Good luck and don't give up.


----------

